# Baby Cry



## megohm (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi everyone. 

I have a 13 week old baby cinnamon pied, and so far, all is well. He's eating like a little pig, and seems generally happy and healthy. He was hand fed and weaned when I got him a week ago. The one thing is I can't go near him without him emitting a nearly constant cry. It's a low, gravelly whine, which keeps up even when he's eating, or if he's near/on me. The rest of the time, constant flock calls.

Can I expect this to quit after some time? Is there a way I should be handling it? I don't want him to be starved for affection , but I don't want a spoiled brat either... He's my first cockatiel, after several budgies.

Edit: just thought maybe I should mention too, I'm home with him all day, and he's usually out of the cage in his play gym/wherever. 

Thanks for any advice, tips or support!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Babies that are handfed learn that when they cry like that, their human comes to them and gives them attention. So the baby thinks if it makes this sound, you will pay attention to it. You can untrain this by ignoring the baby when it cries and give it attention when it makes the sounds you like.


----------



## megohm (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks Roxy, I've been more or less keeping to that for the past couple of days, but I didn't know if it would have some sort of damaging effect on his psyche, lol. 

Is it normal for him to keep on doing it while he's cuddled up on me? He just sits there with his head looking straight up at me, nodding up and down. It's cute, but he sounds like a little zombie! 

With the flock calls, I've been trying to just reassure him whenever I'm not in sight by telling him, "I'm right here." Hopefully he gets the message soon, lol.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Congratulations on your new baby!

My guess (and it's just a guess) is that he is settling in and misses his old flockmates. Perhaps he thinks you have them in another room, and if he cries to you, you will go get them. Also, he may be regressing a little because of the change in environment, and begging for the kind of feeding he had as a smaller baby. Since he is eating well, I don't think this is anything to worry about and will sort itself out.

My Tiel, Emma, used to climb around the top of her cage and hoot when I first got her. In time, it settled down (fairly quickly, I think).

Just think, everything in this little guy's environment has changed. Even tho things in the new environment are very positive, it still must be a bit unsettling.

It's great that he's so tame and cuddles up to you! My next tiel will be a handfed baby.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

When we first got Monte it did that for about 10 days. Some of the time we'd put him back in his cage till he stopped and then re-take him out. Sometimes we just let him cry on our shoulder and he'd stop after about a minute or so but at the same time we'd be talking to him and giving him a scritch. He grew out of it with the first couple of weeks. I think it does depend on the bird...we know we don't discipline all our kids in the same way.

I bet he's beautiful and awesome. Congratulations on your new birdie and hope he becomes an awesome little companion.


----------



## daharkazangel (Dec 11, 2013)

It took Kiara about a week to stop making that noise and even know if I rub her beak she makes the same noise <3


----------



## megohm (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! It's comforting to know it's not just my little guy who's doing it. 

http://youtu.be/QmbJNOZot0g
Here's a video I took of him making his noise, just for reference. Sound familiar, anyone?


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Yep, that's the noise!! Some say it's hungry. Some say it wants attention. But geez it can worry you when you don't know what's going on. Especially when it's your first cockatiel. But that is definitely the noise!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh, that noise. Rocko did it for a few weeks when I first had him. Maybe three or four. But don't worry, it stops eventually!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

we went through that for about 3 weeks with ours, but it's over finally!!!  I thought it was never going to end!!


----------



## megohm (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, he's still doing his cry, but he has definitely lessened it!  I'm wondering now if he actually wasn't eating enough on his own (he always has fresh pellets that the aviary weaned him on, and some seeds and veggies in his cage). Today while he was hanging out on his play gym , I gave him a big veggie and brown rice "salad" with a chunk of bird bread and he ate all of it, and the "growling" stopped. He was ferocious with that bird bread though! 

As for the flock calling, I've just ignored it or left the room, (only returning when he was quiet) and although he still does it a bit, it's only about five squawks, and much quieter! I gave him some treats before I left the room again, so I think he's starting to get it that my leaving isn't necessarily a bad thing! He used to freak out if he heard me doing anything, but he's good now - I was beginning to think I could never use the microwave again lol. 

Thanks again for help and reassurance, everyone!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

I used to call back when our Monte would flock call. Often he stopped after the first 3-4 times. I used to think he was calling out and saying "where are you" and once he knew I was around he'd go about his business!! Birds!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would definitely respond when he flock calls...its normal for them. He's making sure you're OK when he's doing that.


----------



## megohm (Jan 11, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> I would definitely respond when he flock calls...its normal for them. He's making sure you're OK when he's doing that.


Ah. I will definitely respond then, thanks. I don't want him to have to experience any avoidable anxiety!


----------

